# Remington SP-10



## russ375 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was thinking of purchasing a Remington SP-10 magnum autoloading shotgun. Is there anything I should know regarding any problematic issues with this shotgun? Thanks for any info.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

russ375 said:


> I was thinking of purchasing a Remington SP-10 magnum autoloading shotgun. Is there anything I should know regarding any problematic issues with this shotgun? Thanks for any info.


Well, it's really, really, heavy.


----------

